# LVIS Audax Bristol 2014



## Ajax_Gaz (11 Jan 2014)

http://audax.lvis.org.uk

Registration opened today for this years event! 

I've just signed up to the new Blast route along with a group from the local club. 

Last year was absolutely freezing!! (Zero degrees with a minus 5 windchill!) definitely hoping its a little warmer this year! A great event, fantastic cake choices and very well organised.


----------



## Banjo (12 Jan 2014)

I signed up for the blast yesterday. My entry number was 121 just a few hours after the online entry opened so it will sell out quickly by the looks of it.


----------



## User482 (16 Jan 2014)

I've signed up for the ball buster. I did it a couple of years ago - it's a great route, with WI catering. What's not to like?


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (17 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> I've signed up for the ball buster. I did it a couple of years ago - it's a great route, with WI catering. What's not to like?



Ummm the freezing cold weather we had last year for sure!


----------



## User482 (17 Jan 2014)

GazP said:


> Ummm the freezing cold weather we had last year for sure!



I'm not sorry I missed it...I had to put sun cream on during the 2012 ride!


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (20 Jan 2014)

User482 said:


> I'm not sorry I missed it...I had to put sun cream on during the 2012 ride!



Ha ha! One one of the stops the WI ladies couldn't believe the change in the weather, we were queuing up for tea and they were all oh yes we were all sat outside last year! There we were absolutely freezing! 

Praying its warmer this year!


----------



## the_mikey (20 Jan 2014)

I've signed up for the LVIS Barry's Bristol Bash, I wonder if I'll make it past the first cake stop?


----------



## User482 (27 Jan 2014)

Sold out.


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2014)

Anyone got the "Blast" plotted on map my ride or something.?

The route sheet looks very clear so will do it myself and post on here if noone else has.I dont use GPS, just like to have a look at it on the map.


----------



## User482 (12 Feb 2014)

Banjo said:


> Anyone got the "Blast" plotted on map my ride or something.?
> 
> The route sheet looks very clear so will do it myself and post on here if noone else has.I dont use GPS, just like to have a look at it on the map.



Here you go: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/barry-s-bristol-blast-2014

I don't know how official it is, but it's posted by "M_W_R_M" and if he is Marcus Mumford, he's one of the organisers.


----------

